# real time Lake Erie report for all lake erie.



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

real time Lake Erie report for all lake erie.
when you go fishing and you have little time,please give us real time report from Lake Erie.
Time,
wind,direction,speed,
wave hight.
your estimante.
somebody may call 2' to 4' waves,next guy may call them 3' to 5' ,that is fine.do not argue about that,or people will not post.

thanks snag


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> real time Lake Erie report for all lake erie.
> when you go fishing and you have little time,please give us real time report from Lake Erie.
> wind,direction,speed,
> wave hight.
> ...


try windy.com-this site has been updated and seems pretty accurate gives wind speed anywhere


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeada said:


> try windy.com-this site has been updated and seems pretty accurate gives wind speed anywhere


I can get any report from web.
this tred should have only report from Boat,or from shore fisherman.
Real Time Report


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> I can get any report from web.
> this tred should have only report from Boat,or from shore fisherman.
> Real Time Report


this shows me real time wind and wave conditions-has save a lot of trips from home to boat


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeada said:


> try windy.com-this site has been updated and seems pretty accurate gives wind speed anywhere


Awesome maps, thanks


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

It's raining and cold in Marblehead. Time to throw another log on the fire. Oh wait...I ain't got no fireplace!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

boatnut said:


> It's raining and cold in Marblehead. Time to throw another log on the fire. Oh wait...I ain't got no fireplace!


That's rain? I thought it was Davis Besse plume fallout!!


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Great idea. Don't forget to re-start this thread next spring


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm G'na Ms Her that's a GREAT song


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom G said:


> I'm G'na Ms Her that's a GREAT song


edgewater Saturday 5pm-11pm
waves 2' les
wind SE 10mph
30 boats trolling night bite


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

Back in the 80's we would listen to the near shore forecast for Lake Erie and hook up pull to Walnut in Pa. Get there and sometimes it was twice what they forecast. Just started calling the fish commission boat office and asked them what they were looking at out of their window. Most of the staff would be helpful and save us a lot of guessing. I mostly fish out of Conneaut Oh now and there are 2 buoys that can be helpful located off Pennsylvania waters WQData LIVE it has live wave data and cameras to refer to.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rmcmillen09 said:


> Back in the 80's we would listen to the near shore forecast for Lake Erie and hook up pull to Walnut in Pa. Get there and sometimes it was twice what they forecast. Just started calling the fish commission boat office and asked them what they were looking at out of their window. Most of the staff would be helpful and save us a lot of guessing. I mostly fish out of Conneaut Oh now and there are 2 buoys that can be helpful located off Pennsylvania waters WQData LIVE it has live wave data and cameras to refer to.


thursday 5pm to 8pm
wawes 10'


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

That's amazing goth Vermilion breakwall at 5:30 a.m. 1 foot or less got out for miles it was easy two to three footers 10' even scares me from walleye fishing.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Stevo said:


> That's amazing goth Vermilion breakwall at 5:30 a.m. 1 foot or less got out for miles it was easy two to three footers 10' even scares me from walleye fishing.


12am Saturday Cleveland
waves 2' les


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Happysnag


----------



## amb321 (Apr 26, 2016)

Gordon park 11/14 at 130 1-2 ft waves.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Is it muddy?


----------



## amb321 (Apr 26, 2016)

Andrew24 said:


> Is it muddy?


Sorry. It wasn't bad


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Steve, made it home early went to my favorite rock. You know the one. 
Started 6 pm no waves lots of bait fish visible.Only 8 fishermen
630 hit first eye p10 sour grape
700 waves 2' winds started out of wnw 20 my nephew picks his first fish suspending pro rogue firetiger
710 game on waves building and bite just excellerated lots of short hits and solid hookups of larger fish, we quit at 8 pm waves 5'and wind 30 were out of north . Caught fish on f18 vamp, smithwick suspending super rogues in chartreuse luminescent, glass clown and laser craw. Also got bonus steelhead 32" on f 18 firetiger


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Steve, made it home early went to my favorite rock. You know the one.
> Started 6 pm no waves lots of bait fish visible.Only 8 fishermen
> 630 hit first eye p10 sour grape
> 700 waves 2' winds started out of wnw 20 my nephew picks his first fish suspending pro rogue firetiger
> 710 game on waves building and bite just excellerated lots of short hits and solid hookups of larger fish, we quit at 8 pm waves 5'and wind 30 were out of north . Caught fish on f18 vamp, smithwick suspending super rogues in chartreuse luminescent, glass clown and laser craw. Also got bonus steelhead 32" on f 18 firetiger


Does that sour grape p10 have a lot of purple on the top of the lure or is the whole lure purple. Or is it translucent????


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It's basically a gold lure with a dark purple (almost black) back. 

Type "P 10 sour grape" on the about blank space and pic appear.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> It's basically a gold lure with a dark purple (almost black) back.
> 
> Type "P 10 sour grape" on the about blank space and pic appear.


K. I got it thanks.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cashregisterface said:


> Does that sour grape p10 have a lot of purple on the top of the lure or is the whole lure purple. Or is it translucent????


Purple on top gold and black sides


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this what it looks like?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

G&G Sportfishing said:


> View attachment 249600
> 
> Is this what it looks like?


That one did well in Conny two weeks ago.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

It’s produced some fish for us also.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be adding it to my box


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Last night edgewater 5 to 10 pm 
Waves 2-3' rollers only 4 boats out
No fish for me and only saw 1 caught
Sw wind 15 water dirty


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Fished out of Edgewater last night from 7:30ish to around 11:30. Complete mud and not a pullback. I fished 10-30ft, too breezy for my little boat to head out to where the cleaner water is. It was HOWLING!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> Fished out of Edgewater last night from 7:30ish to around 11:30. Complete mud and not a pullback. I fished 10-30ft, too breezy for my little boat to head out to where the cleaner water is. It was HOWLING!!


Friday 11pm Cleveland
waves 1' les
water visibility 2'


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> Friday 11pm Cleveland
> waves 1' les
> water visibility 2'


Good report, i fished from shore cause noaa issued a small craft advisory lol. I was very angry i didnt bring my boat out to say the least, saw about 25 boats trolling 72nd in the 2 foot or less small craft advisory waves lol from the rocks and i got skunked looking at the spot i wanted to fish, that i knew had fish. Visibility definetely increased. Should of known better 25mph south winds does not equal small craft advisory but decided to play it safe.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

chrisrf815 said:


> Good report, i fished from shore cause noaa issued a small craft advisory lol. I was very angry i didnt bring my boat out to say the least, saw about 25 boats trolling 72nd in the 2 foot or less small craft advisory waves lol from the rocks and i got skunked looking at the spot i wanted to fish, that i knew had fish. Visibility definetely increased. Should of known better 25mph south winds does not equal small craft advisory but decided to play it safe.


I made it out with the 25 others boats. It was not easy trying to keep the boat straight. Called it quits early. No fish to show for either..


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Fished edgewater from 5 to 630 no fish seen caught, winds out of west sooner than expected, tried another spot in the area with same results 630 to 8. Decided to go to 55th and was a good idea but never seen so many shore guys over there in my lifetime. Found a spot with some fishin room. Got 2 eyes one on smithwick super rouge( king midas) and one on clown hj 14, slow retrieve with pauses. Seen many limits tonight coming out of there and most people had at least a couple fish. Gotta love them waves crashing over your back. The small craft advisory was a good call, there were a couple small boats that had a hell of a time making it back to the dock from what i saw


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

chrisrf815 said:


> Good report, i fished from shore cause noaa issued a small craft advisory lol. I was very angry i didnt bring my boat out to say the least, saw about 25 boats trolling 72nd in the 2 foot or less small craft advisory waves lol from the rocks and i got skunked looking at the spot i wanted to fish, that i knew had fish. Visibility definetely increased. Should of known better 25mph south winds does not equal small craft advisory but decided to play it safe.





chrisrf815 said:


> Good report, i fished from shore cause noaa issued a small craft advisory lol. I was very angry i didnt bring my boat out to say the least, saw about 25 boats trolling 72nd in the 2 foot or less small craft advisory waves lol from the rocks and i got skunked looking at the spot i wanted to fish, that i knew had fish. Visibility definetely increased. Should of known better 25mph south winds does not equal small craft advisory but decided to play it safe.


best forkest
you have to do yourself
if you fish Cleveland,print out Lake erie map from Rocky river to Wild wood.
drew lines on the map.SW,WEST,NW,NORTH,NE.
write on the map or below wind direction,strongest wind will be fishable.
then you look on iwind for wind report,then you know if you can fish.
SW wind 20 mph=3' waves up to 2 miles off shore.
W wind 15 mph= 3' to 5' edgewater,East 72 =2' to4' les wawes protected with brake wall.
North 15 mph=3' to 5'.
this is yours refrence,you do not have to look at news.
write your tolerance for your boat and you will know if it is fishable.
when you go fishing just look at the map and your nombers and check iwind report by hours and you know where you at.

I got one eye last night HJ#14 silver/blue 8pm


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

HappySnag said:


> best forkest
> you have to do yourself
> if you fish Cleveland,print out Lake erie map from Rocky river to Wild wood.
> drew lines on the map.SW,WEST,NW,NORTH,NE.
> ...


edgewater 12-16-17, 4pm to 7pm
waves 2' les
visibility 6" in water


----------

